# If *I* was doing the casting...



## StarWitness (Jun 20, 2009)

*I don't want this to turn into a Microsoft v. Apple debate*, but: those Apple "I'm a Mac, I'm a PC" commercials bug the hell out of me. I really hate any pandering ad campaign that basically says, "Hey NERD, you wanna be cool? Well, you have to BUY OUR PRODUCT!" But beyond that.







It probably goes without saying, considering where I'm posting this, but: I am so much more attracted to John Hodgman than I am to Justin Long. Not saying that Justin Long is ugly, but John Hodgman is just so snuggly-looking. :wubu: 

That, and consider their resumes:

John Hodgman is a correspondent for the Daily Show, has been a featured essayist on This American Life, is the editor for the humor section of the New York Times magazine, and has published two books.

Justin Long is in movies where he gets upstaged by Ryan Reynolds and Bruce Willis.

Okay, that was a little biased (and I actually thought Justin Long was good in Live Free or Die Hard), but my point is: I would so, so much rather pay $1000 to have John Hodgman sit on my lap-- er, I mean, have the product that John Hodgman represents.


I'm sure you guys and gals have experienced a similar situation, where whatever you're watching is crafted to make you go , but then you're all :smitten:. Care to share?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

hmm yeah.. wasn't there an apple v's microsoft ad with a fat chick in it. I can't remember what side she was on.. but guess she could have been an 'apple' or micro'soft'!! Jeeze..i'm going to kill Ernest Nagle for making me all punny today!!! 
Anyway.. she was hot! I would buy THAT computer!:smitten:


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 20, 2009)

I may be a striaght male FA, but I have to admit I like John Hodgman more as well. I'd rather have him on my lap...top.


----------



## bufbig (Jun 20, 2009)

I've always liked the commercials because most of the points they do make are somewhat accurate... They can get old after awhile though, but isn't that true of any advertisment?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 20, 2009)

I just wish they'd make a Mac vs. PC starring their insufferable crazy cousin Linux.


----------



## Tad (Jun 22, 2009)

Not related to that ad, but in the theme of the thread title....If I'd been doing the casting, the actress playing Lorelei and Sukey on the Gilmore Girls would have been switched.....show would have been more interesting if the Lorelei character was societally perfect in appearance, I think.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 22, 2009)

It's true. Given the original choice, I would rather be lulled to sleep by stories about hobos than anything that other bozo could offer.


----------



## kayrae (Jun 22, 2009)

Macs forever... srry2say


----------

